# How to make stepping stones not slippery?



## ABZAmom (Aug 17, 2015)

We have beautiful stained glass set in concrete stepping stones in our yard. They unfortunately are slippery as heck. Can anyone suggest some sort of solution that can be applied to give them texture for traction?

Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have two ideas, unfortunately neither one is pretty.

1 Get some stair tread tape, sold at the box store, it comes in different widths, it is a peel and stick item that looks similar to garnet shingle material, made for stair edges to give them some non-slip traction.

2. Try some glass etching acid paste, sold in the hobby department for frosting glass designs on windows, or any other glass surface. Remember to clean it up very well after using as it is ACID and will burn you and everything it gets on. 


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I remembered a third alternative.

There is a device similar to an air brush, that uses a silica compound instead of paint to etch glass also, the only drawback is you still have to clean up the blasting agent and the blasted particles.

And it takes an artistic skill to make detailed designs, but you are artistic aren't you.

You put stained glass into a walkway.


ED


----------

